# Thoughts on RHB 5 turbo for GA16de



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Like it says... I want your thoughts on using a RHB 5 turbo on a 96 GA motor.. Ive got a set of 240sx injectors and MAF. I got someone who can build a Manifold/ downpipe/ IC and Intake Piping.. Ive got a Maxima fuel pump. And Ive got someone who wants to trade a Freshly rebuilt (by IHI) turbo, WRX blow off, and an Eclipse Intercooler for a vehichle Ive got... Hes offering a 5yr free rebuild Guarantee... I trust him and his suppliers.. Hes been in the aftermarket business for a while and I just found out that hes been doing turbo stuff for the past year... The GA has a ported/ polished/ 3 angle head job... And originally had 80,000 on ther clock... Has a freshly rebuilt bottom end (stock). Ive a Competition Clutch kit for it.. And all sorts of other shit... 

He said that after talking to some different suppliers and other car nuts... Many say the T-25 is a great turbo for the application.. BUT since im only planning on 5lbs of boost, the RHB will spool even quicker and should have me boosting by @1500rpm.. Im NOT doing the JWT cams or ecu as I have a hard time with giving up $1100+ for something that is really more than I waant out of this car.... Although I did drop @1500 on the suspension. 

Please let me know your thoughts or experience with this turbo or my intended setup... :cheers:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ANYONE???? What about a mid-80's Subaru turbo??? Ive got 2 of them on the shelf...


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

used T25 are real cheap you can find them for sub $200 prices on ebay and SR20 forum. Save your self the headake and just get a T25 ull be at full boost like at $2,800 if not mistaken ( havent delt w/ turbo ga still putting my parts together) BTW you wont be able to run the injectors and MAF eficiantly with out a JWT ecu unless you get a standalone or a piggy back.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

those old school 80s turbos have alot of lag


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wasnt the RHB 5 in the old turbo mazda MX-6? isay get a T28 or a TD05-14b from a 1gen eclipse..


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

My thing being I have access to a rebuilt RHB 5 (With a 5yr rebuild warranty)in partial trade for a vehichle or a rrebuilt Subaru turbo... I not going with someone elses USED turbo... This is going on a Freshly rebuilt motor and I dont need problems with USED stuff... I dont have the cash to dish out for a rebuilt T-25 or T28... Nor do I need to be able to push 10+psi.. Im looking for a low boost (@5psi), Reliable, easily maintained system... I want some go and some show.... But the curves will be a TOTALLY different story.. 

The Subaru turbo comes in at about 2500rpm and is pushing nicely by 3K in stock form on an 85 RX... Completly stock 1.8 and stock boost.. I think its 7psi from the factory.. But I think with a better maniflod design and a ported head it might respond a little better..

Will the RHB5 do a decent job???
Has anyone here had any experience with them on either factory or aftermarket applications???
Will the stock ECU handle 5psi and do I need the 240 injectors??? 

Thanks


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Those RHB5 should spool early like you mentioned, but gets maxed out pretty early too. 5 psi on the tiny turbo with stock injectors? Even if it could, I would still upgrade the fuel system, since once you experience boost, you would want more, hehehe. BTW, stock wastegate on RHB5 is 7-8psi.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Bryan200sx said:


> those old school 80s turbos have alot of lag


The IHI RHB5 turbos are quite small and old, but lag is not really its weakness.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

any way, wich RHB5 turbo is it..if its a VJ11 it came stock in the Mazda MX-6 and made 145 n the 2.2L turbo MX-6 at about 7.5psi..so if you run low boost, dont expect much power from it(although the mx-6 was a 12 valve engine, so more power might be available, even though your engine is a 1.6).


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

If your not looking for that much power i think the t-25 will be fine for you.. but your fuel managment is gonna be the issue...from my experience with my HotShot setup on my GA. i would get a set of 370cc injectors ( i actually have a set in a GA fuel rail if you need them) with a jwt ecu. like you said you dont' need the cams. the stock ecu can't read boost. it will not know what to do to compinsate for fuel. with the 370cc injectors just in case down the road you might wanna upgrade the turbo to a t28 you'll have sufficient fuel to turn up the power some more.. as for the fuel pump.. get a walboro 255 with a regulator. dont' have ass your setup if your looking for something that will last long. take your time and do it right.. trust me its worth the time and patience.


----------

